# Avidinha's builds



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, I've been building for about 20 years, I'm into hot rods, tuners, low lows, trucks, you name it. I recently got together with the guys in Slam Crew and they're helping me to step up my game. Here are a few of my builds, enjoy!

This is a replica of my 1:1 caprice 9c1 before I put it into the wall doing 70mph.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice...  :thumbsup:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a couple of low lows I built.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

A few trucks


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice builds keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

approved :thumbsup:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks fellas, here's a few I have in the works.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some cool shit in here :cheesy: i like your ideas an builds look great too!


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

That last Chevy is str8 badass


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I like that Caprice replica. Where did you get the chin strap from?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 11 2011, 11:14 AM~20066954
> *some cool shit in here :cheesy:  i like your ideas an builds look great too!
> *


Agreed!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

the older suburban is sick as fuck and the caprice too


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice builds homie. Like the variety of styles. that Caddy wagon is gonna be CRAZY


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

builds look good bro'...keep up da good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Its about time lol, really nice builds. Cant wait to see that Caddy wagon done.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 11 2011, 09:41 AM~20067162
> *I like that Caprice replica. Where did you get the chin strap from?
> *


Thanks for all the comments guys, the front bumper on the caprice is custom made, I cut down the kit bumper, used the side gills from a revell civic hatchback and just a flat piece of plastic for the bottom, then I used putty to shape the fog light area.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Mar 11 2011, 01:28 PM~20067580
> *Thanks for all the comments guys, the front bumper on the caprice is custom made, I cut down the kit bumper, used the side gills from a revell civic hatchback and just a flat piece of plastic for the bottom, then I used putty to shape the fog light area.
> *


Nice fab skills.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 11 2011, 10:29 AM~20067591
> *Nice fab skills.
> *


Thanks


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 11 2011, 09:59 PM~20070961
> *LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE HOMIE!!!!
> *


x-2 and welcome


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Mar 11 2011, 12:14 PM~20067474
> *Its about time lol,  really nice builds.  Cant wait to see that Caddy wagon done.
> *


 :biggrin: right? i was wondering when andy would have his own page, left is josh and joe to have there own page.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:h5: NICE SHIT IN HERE~~~


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 11 2011, 06:59 PM~20070961
> *LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE HOMIE!!!!
> *


x2 man, welcome. Roll Call..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice builds


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Moze+Mar 11 2011, 10:14 AM~20067474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I just decided that today was that day! :biggrin:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a sneak peek at the next ride that's coming out of my garage.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i like this, from what i can tell, you used a dodge truck, and put the tahoe or escalade roof onit, am i rite on that???
what ever you did i likes.  

all your builds look goood, WELCOME TO LAYITLOW. :biggrin:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 21 2011, 04:41 AM~20140640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's actually a resin kit that uses the dodge truck as a donor.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Mar 11 2011, 08:19 AM~20066598
> *Here's a couple of low lows I built.
> 
> 
> ...


the 62 looks sick :wow:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 21 2011, 05:44 AM~20140780
> *the 62 looks sick :wow:
> *


Thanks, I built it mostly strait from the box, just lowered it and added the rims. The paint I had originally gotten for another project, but the color of the cap didn't match the paint, and I thought it would look good on the 62.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Mar 21 2011, 07:46 AM~20141190
> *Thanks, I built it mostly strait from the box, just lowered it and added the rims. The paint I had originally gotten for another project, but the color of the cap didn't match the paint, and I thought it would look good on the 62.
> *


x2 you thought right..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice builds and welcome to lil


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to LIL an that D 50 is one clean truck! makes wanna work on mine.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work man. Good to see you got your topic going!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 22 2011, 03:34 AM~20149359
> *Great work man. Good to see you got your topic going!
> *


Thanks doc :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

builds look cool !!!!!!!!!!!!! more ? :biggrin:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 23 2011, 01:07 PM~20161458
> *builds look cool !!!!!!!!!!!!! more ? :biggrin:
> *


I'll always have more as long as the good lord's willing and the creeks don't rise. :biggrin: 
Speaking of which, here's the next one to roll out of my garage.
This is one of those that I came up with the idea late one night when I couldn't sleep, still not sure if it was a good idea, but it was a fun build. I still have to finish the setup, but you get the idea.
































Adrian, the dice you made look great! And thanks again for the subs and bumpers. Moze, your idea for the exhaust came out great, thanks.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Mar 21 2011, 04:10 AM~20140593
> *Here's a sneak peek at the next ride that's coming out of my garage.
> 
> 
> ...


sorry but i just cant help but look over the top of the SSR and peep that caddy wagon! :0


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Mar 26 2011, 09:11 PM~20189377
> *I'll always have more as long as the good lord's willing and the creeks don't rise. :biggrin:
> Speaking of which, here's the next one to roll out of my garage.
> This is one of those that I came up with the idea late one night when I couldn't sleep, still not sure if it was a good idea, but it was a fun build. I still have to finish the setup, but you get the idea.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: That came out badass, makes me wanna build a bomb.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 09:15 PM~20189407
> *sorry but i just cant help but look over the top of the SSR and peep that caddy wagon! :0
> *


The caddy still needs alot of work, it's one of my long term projects, and since it's a replica of what i have planned for one of my 1:1 rides, it has to be just rite.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Mar 11 2011, 09:50 AM~20066792
> *Thanks fellas, here's a few I have in the works.
> 
> 
> ...



keep us posted on this


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Mar 26 2011, 09:11 PM~20189377
> *I'll always have more as long as the good lord's willing and the creeks don't rise. :biggrin:
> Speaking of which, here's the next one to roll out of my garage.
> This is one of those that I came up with the idea late one night when I couldn't sleep, still not sure if it was a good idea, but it was a fun build. I still have to finish the setup, but you get the idea.
> ...


DOES THE TOP RETRACK BEHIND THES SEATS OR DO U JUST PULL IT OFF. BY THE WAY IT LOOKS SWEEEEEET


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Mar 27 2011, 01:57 AM~20190828
> *DOES THE TOP RETRACK BEHIND THES SEATS OR DO U JUST PULL IT OFF. BY THE WAY IT LOOKS SWEEEEEET
> *


No, it just pulls off, that would be cool though, I might have to see if I can do that.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice builds in here.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's another one I've been working on for a long time, it's another replica of one of my 1:1 vehicles. This is my '95 BMW M3 that i named Juera.








During this build i took the liberty of adding a few things that I have planned for the 1:1 like a trunk lid to match the hood and color matched trim. I'm going to wait on the carbon fiber decals for the hood and trunk untill I have some more experience with that.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

builds looking good, looks like u been busy...


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks bro!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I got another one done. This one is an old lindberg hopper, so it doesn't have a motor, interior, or even a chassis, which is how I was able to get it so low, so basically all I had to do was paint and foil it. A friend of mine had one in the mid 90's that inspired the color choices. Just a quick display model for fun.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro you got some fuckin clean ass build. all three pages were full of tight stuff. you body mods are clean and that ssr is bitchin.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 31 2011, 12:55 AM~20225333
> *damn bro you got some fuckin clean ass build. all three pages were full of tight stuff. you body mods are clean and that ssr is bitchin.
> *


Thanks, that's high praise, I appreciate it!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

some sweet builds in here, Diggin it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Mar 30 2011, 03:48 PM~20220695
> *I got another one done. This one is an old lindberg hopper, so it doesn't have a motor, interior, or even a chassis, which is how I was able to get it so low, so basically all I had to do was paint and foil it.  A friend of mine had one in the mid 90's that inspired the color choices. Just a quick display model for fun.
> 
> 
> ...


love em laid..


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Made some skirts for the caddy wagon.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That's pretty slick bro!  Nice work.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

The weather was perfect for painting today so I decided to lay down a prismatic paint job on my 1/12 57 chevy.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 17 2011, 05:33 AM~20357063
> *The weather was perfect for painting today so I decided to lay down a prismatic paint job on my 1/12 57 chevy.
> 
> 
> ...


That is some nice paint!! What type of paint did you use for that one?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 4 2011, 11:08 AM~20254766
> *Made some skirts for the caddy wagon.
> 
> 
> ...


I like them skirts !


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by IceMan555+Apr 17 2011, 07:16 PM~20360625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's easier to make a replica when you have the 1:1 in the garage.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 19 2011, 05:17 PM~20374940
> *Thanks, it's duplicolor mirage, it was released as a 3 part spray system a few years back, I had some left over in the garage. Here's another peek.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 19 2011, 08:36 PM~20376685
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I was telling a couple of the guys at the last meeting about this one, so I thought i'd post a couple of pics.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats too cool, I have to build one. You should bring it next time.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol, that picture made me laugh. I'll definitely bring it to the next meeting.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im digging the wide whites with the spokes bro. looks like a good idea to use on a bomb  . also the daytona looks sweet


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Apr 26 2011, 05:06 PM~20424940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 4 2011, 10:08 AM~20254766
> *Made some skirts for the caddy wagon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 26 2011, 05:02 PM~20424913
> *I was telling a couple of the guys at the last meeting about this one,  so I thought i'd post a couple of pics.
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Mar 26 2011, 10:11 PM~20189377
> *I'll always have more as long as the good lord's willing and the creeks don't rise. :biggrin:
> Speaking of which, here's the next one to roll out of my garage.
> This is one of those that I came up with the idea late one night when I couldn't sleep, still not sure if it was a good idea, but it was a fun build. I still have to finish the setup, but you get the idea.
> ...


WORK IS LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 27 2011, 09:03 PM~20436170
> *WORK  IS LOOKING  GOOD BRO.
> *


x2 homie :0


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Apr 26 2011, 05:38 PM~20426078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys. I ran out of foil doing the 1/12 57 and my local supplier stopped carrying it, I'm hoping a vendor will have some at this weekends show so I can get back to work on it, otherwise I'll have to mail order some.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I finally got the 57 done, I think I might have carpal tunnel from doing the foil, but I think it came out pretty good. :biggrin:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

57 came out nice! Those rims look good on it. Good thing you stocked up on foil


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Lookin real good bro! That 57 is real nice!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@May 4 2011, 05:58 PM~20484994
> *I finally got the 57 done, I think I might have carpal tunnel from doing the foil, but I think it came out pretty good. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass lookin wip! :wow: what are them spokes odd of ? i had to make mine  
heres some of my biggins,..


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 4 2011, 07:52 PM~20485678
> *bad ass lookin wip! :wow:  what are them spokes odd of ? i had to make mine
> heres some of my  biggins,..
> *


Nice chevy, I think the wheels are hoppin hydro, I can't remember exactly, I cut the centers out of the 1/12 camaro rims, and slid these in, I saw someone else do it n though I could do it, I had made some out of the vette wheels like you did, but they didn't come out as good as yours.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@May 4 2011, 02:58 PM~20484994
> *I finally got the 57 done, I think I might have carpal tunnel from doing the foil, but I think it came out pretty good. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I NEED ONE OF THESE BAD!! nice work :biggrin:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@May 4 2011, 06:09 PM~20485057
> *57 came out nice!  Those rims look good on it.  Good thing you stocked up on foil
> *


Thanks, I was glad someone had foil at the show, I didn't want to have to wait for it to come in the mail, and with the amount I had to use on the chevy, I should probably go ahead and order more now.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks great bro! Yeah..good thing u found the foil


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I picked up the june issue of Scale Auto and right in the middle of page 11 is a tip I submitted, I though it was kinda cool to see my name in print.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

[/quote]
can i see so more pics of this one dogg :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

can i see so more pics of this one dogg :biggrin:
[/quote]
there in the beginning of my build thread,, if you cant find then let me know then ill pm them for ya


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's one I've been working on.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good A!! :biggrin:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 18 2011, 09:00 PM~20581569
> *Looks good A!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@May 18 2011, 08:09 PM~20581214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice detail...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@May 18 2011, 06:09 PM~20581214
> *Here's one I've been working on.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice cant wait to see the paint


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks fellas, I'll try to get a preview pic of the paint when the sun comes out tomorrow (if the sun comes out tomorrow)


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

As promised, here's a preview pic of the paint on my latest project.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@May 20 2011, 01:45 PM~20593634
> *As promised, here's a preview pic of the paint on my latest project.
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love them Caddys!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Finished my latest.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a preview of the Le Cabriolet I'm working on.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good bro


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Builds are lookin good man!!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. I made some progress on the Le Cab.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

avidinha said:


> Finished my latest.


 Sugeeenaaaa:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys I made some more progress on the Le Cab, here's how she sits now.







I got the boot done.







Buggs hooked me up with some license plates.







And Adrian helped me out with the trunk straps and the subs and amps.














I was also inspired by another builder to start my next build, an Escalade clipped dually with some Moze Bowz™ semi wheels.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Lovin the Caddies bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:WHAT BOOT IS THAT & WHERE YOU GET THEM WHEELS FROM ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

tunzafun said:


> Lovin the Caddies bro! :thumbsup:


X2 !


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> SICK WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:WHAT BOOT IS THAT & WHERE YOU GET THEM WHEELS FROM ?


Thank guys, the boot I modified from a '61 impala and I got the semi wheels from Moze.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

avidinha said:


> Thank guys, the boot I modified from a '61 impala and I got the semi wheels from Moze.


LOL Disregaurd my pm, I didnt see this here.... my bad homie. Stuffs lookin GOOD!! Im loving that dually bro!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I got the Moze Bowz™ mocked up, I'm gunna try to lower the front a little more.







And I got the pop trunk sign in.








Let me know what you think.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Im from Pasadena bitch!!!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol, Hell Yeah! I still want to try to make one that says that, but I'm not sure if that will go over well at the shows.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

avidinha said:


> I got the Moze Bowz™ mocked up, I'm gunna try to lower the front a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not into the swanga's much but where'd you get em? or did you build em? whats the difference from 83's and 84's? and why are they called 83's and 84's? i've heard they are the older caddy or rivi 5 bolt wheels?!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

They are called 83's and 84's because those are the years they came on the caddys from the factory, 84's poke a little more than 83's. And I got mine from the king of swang himself.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice-ass work!! Those wheels used to come on the humpback Sevilles . My uncle had 2 of them that came straight from the dealership with those and the mustard/mayonnaise tires.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I built a replica of a friends mustang for his bday.







I swapped out the kit rims for something that matched his a little better and I had a little trouble matching the paint, but I think I got it pretty close.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I finished up a GM Typhoon I was working on. I used a resin blazer and a Cyclone kit. The resin chassis wasn't very detailed so I shortened the kit chassis and added Corvette wheels and tires.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love that Caddy man!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> love that Caddy man!


thanks bro!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I got the Le Cab done, I took some pics out in the sun but I couldn't get the flakes to come through the camera lens, they really pop in person.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

avidinha said:


> I got the Le Cab done, I took some pics out in the sun but I couldn't get the flakes to come through the camera lens, they really pop in person.


MAN O MAN YOU GUYS OUT THERE IN TEXAS B HOT FOR THOSE 84's. Ready to kill for them.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Yup, that's how we roll in the dirty third!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a 56 Crown Victoria hearse I've been working on for a while on and off.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*

oh dam another nig from Texas


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

TINGOS said:


> oh dam another nig from Texas


Not just from texas tingo, but from Slam Crew too , whats up Andy, nice hearse :thumbsup:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Yup, I'm from Slam Crew and Pasadena Bitch! 
Thanks, I wanted to bring it to the meeting, but I didn't want to get everyone sick.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Guesswhat, that's a really nice hearse.

Is that a resin 56 Ford panel or scratch built?


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks, yeah it's a resin sedan delivery I combined with the kit body.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

good shit bro im diggin the rusty 57 awsome work


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

The rusted out 57 isn't mine, you're right though, it is a great build.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wer did u get ur dually bed and fendors?


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

The bed came with the fenders from the amt kit.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

good work bro!!

pop that trunk!


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Can u post pics of the kit?


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

No problem, this is the kit I started with.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very kool hearses both the 59 Impala and 56 Ford.I'm into hearses too gotta show you mine when it's done.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Very kool hearses both the 59 Impala and 56 Ford.I'm into hearses too gotta show you mine when it's done.


Yeah, post it up when you're done!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's another one I've been working on. It's an Astro with an Escalade front end.














I still have some work to do to get the hood and fenders to line up perfectly, but this is how she sits now.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

looks good with that front clip:thumbsup:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks, I added some plastic along the front of the hood to get things to line up better, its about ready for some putty.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

I really like your van!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that's pretty damn crafty:thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn i was just about to start on my Astro-Lade..... buddy built one just like that in 1:1 back in the day


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Astro-lade lookin good! there was a red one awhile back in truckin or mini truckin that was pretty nice! good start avid!!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Yeah anyone have pics of that red one hocks talking about? I used to have the magazine


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, I'm hoping she'll be ready for paint sometime this weekend.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I got some paint on the 'stro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

avidinha said:


> Here's another one I've been working on. It's an Astro with an Escalade front end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





avidinha said:


> Thanks, I added some plastic along the front of the hood to get things to line up better, its about ready for some putty.


DAMN BRO THIS IS JUST BADASS HOMIE KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

X2!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

awesome!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I decided I wanted to try making my own interiors and the Astro was a perfect candidate. I started simple, I used felt for the carpet and made a hot tub and a wrap around bench seat with foam. I'm going to hit the hobby shop when I get a chance to look for something I can use to look like water for the hot tub.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Use clear acrylic for the water; they sell it at Michael's but I'm sure they have it at most hobby shops as well. It's the stuff that boat and military 
modelers use in their diorama builds. That interior is boss as hell.* :nicoderm::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Suran Wrap ... Interior Looks hella good


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

avidinha said:


> I finally got the 57 done, I think I might have carpal tunnel from doing the foil, but I think it came out pretty good. :biggrin:


man i want one of theses question the rims are hoppin hydro 24s for the center the dish ????? i got up to this i still have more to look at man you got some creative builds. i also have a wagon im building cant get it right but i always liked the impala wagon a guy down the street from my job has one ,im wurkin the rear bumper now ..man nice builds


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and the ideas for the water. Dade, yes those are the hoppin' hydro's 24's. I cut out the center if the 1/12 Camaro rims and slid theses in.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

avidinha said:


> Thanks for the comments and the ideas for the water. Dade, yes those are the hoppin' hydro's 24's. I cut out the center if the 1/12 Camaro rims and slid theses in.


yea?! thats wuts up


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I finished up the Astro.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I never would have thought of putting the caddy clip on a astro but It looks like it blongs there and really brought that stro up to date! GOOD JOB


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Build came out great! really makes me want to build one!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Astro came out great man. awesome idea & well executed! much props


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

NICE!



avidinha said:


> Thanks guys. I decided I wanted to try making my own interiors and the Astro was a perfect candidate. I started simple, I used felt for the carpet and made a hot tub and a wrap around bench seat with foam. I'm going to hit the hobby shop when I get a chance to look for something I can use to look like water for the hot tub.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

the van looks sweet nice job!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Woods said:


> I never would have thought of putting the caddy clip on a astro but It looks like it blongs there and really brought that stro up to date! GOOD JOB


X2 that looks damn good


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean van homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Doc and Gil. I don't know what it is, but it seems like i have to put caddy clips on everything.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*



avidinha said:


> I finished up the Astro.


do the damn thang,gettin stupid with it wey,aweready


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

avidinha said:


> Thanks guys. I decided I wanted to try making my own interiors and the Astro was a perfect candidate. I started simple, I used felt for the carpet and made a hot tub and a wrap around bench seat with foam. I'm going to hit the hobby shop when I get a chance to look for something I can use to look like water for the hot tub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Montenegro_Adrian said:


> Not just from texas tingo, but from Slam Crew too , whats up Andy, nice hearse :thumbsup:


thanks for making it clear


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

avidinha said:


> Yup, I'm from Slam Crew and Pasadena Bitch!
> Thanks, I wanted to bring it to the meeting, but I didn't want to get everyone sick.


yeah Adrian PASADENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I get it now.lol


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

avidinha said:


> I got the Le Cab done, I took some pics out in the sun but I couldn't get the flakes to come through the camera lens, they really pop in person.


I already know peeps on the LIL feel about these cars,bur I like this.TEXAS CAR right here.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> I already know peeps on the LIL feel about these cars,bur I like this.TEXAS CAR right here.


x2. I have to love this one. On pokes. My houstone folk I work wit loves dem thangs.. lol


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, the Le Cab was my first slab, it was alot of fun to build and I like how it came out, I think I might try another some time.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I finished another one, this is a '57 Chevy El Morocco. It's basically a '57 Bel Air with a '57 Cadillac rear end. I've done a few Caddy front end swaps, but this is my first rear end swap.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I finished the Suburan.


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mann that slab is clean. Where u get those rims from?


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks, those are original Moze Bows™.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a couple I've been working on.








I'm trying to build an '81-'82 ls front end for this Monte.
















And I cut the top off this Regal.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:great work.....cant wait to c the clip homie!!lookin nice so far


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice g body's man


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

always a fan of your work bro.. gotta fresh style


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I finished the Regal.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:bad ass homie....great job on the hood too!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Regal's clean man!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice regal bro.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, the body is resin but the hood it came with was warped so I smoothed down the kit hood.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Regal is nice bro!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I just finished this one. I converted an '09 Challenger into a Hemi 'Cuda.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I just finished this '77 Monte Carlo, I used a '70 Monte Carlo to make it full detail.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

great work as always... love that Monte!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

avidinha said:


> I finished the Regal.


i didnt know there was a resin regal out there?! only seen the hoods in resin....did it come with the vert boot or did you make it?! that needs to be casted!!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I made the boot, and I just happened to have cast it, it's the same one that's on the Le Cab that I made.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

avidinha said:


> I just finished this '77 Monte Carlo, I used a '70 Monte Carlo to make it full detail.



Beautiful work!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

very clean work in here!


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Sweet monte


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Regal and monte are super fresh!You killin it brah! THe 77 took some work!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I got another one done. I shaved the handles and lowered it as far as I could without cutting the chassis. The paint is House Of Kolor Lime Time pearl that a friend gave me. All my interior making stuff is in a box in my buddies attic, when I get that stuff out I'm going to redo the interior. I didn't notice that I was missing the passenger side headlights until final assembly, so until I find a replacement, she's done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

avidinha said:


> I got another one done. I shaved the handles and lowered it as far as I could without cutting the chassis. The paint is House Of Kolor Lime Time pearl that a friend gave me. All my interior making stuff is in a box in my buddies attic, when I get that stuff out I'm going to redo the interior. I didn't notice that I was missing the passenger side headlights until final assembly, so until I find a replacement, she's done.



Awesome!!!That things double bad:thumbsup:Check the models want adds,Coffin Corner or if your on facebook,Kelly Kromes in scale salvage on that missing headlight


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

avidinha said:


> I got another one done. I shaved the handles and lowered it as far as I could without cutting the chassis. The paint is House Of Kolor Lime Time pearl that a friend gave me. All my interior making stuff is in a box in my buddies attic, when I get that stuff out I'm going to redo the interior. I didn't notice that I was missing the passenger side headlights until final assembly, so until I find a replacement, she's done.


I used to have that kit. I miss it. Man your looks way better then mine ever did.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, and thanks for the leads on the headlight, i'll check 'em out.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

avidinha said:


> I got another one done. I shaved the handles and lowered it as far as I could without cutting the chassis. The paint is House Of Kolor Lime Time pearl that a friend gave me. All my interior making stuff is in a box in my buddies attic, when I get that stuff out I'm going to redo the interior. I didn't notice that I was missing the passenger side headlights until final assembly, so until I find a replacement, she's done.


wow that came out nice with that color, will it be at the HAMS Show?


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks, and thanks for the paint. It wont be at the show especially if I can't come up with a headlight.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Had some extra parts so I threw this together.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That's kool man.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I made a couch out of a big body lac. Just haven't had time to paint it yet


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

When you're finished post it up, that sounds cool!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

avidinha said:


> Had some extra parts so I threw this together.


hella cool!!!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I just finished up this replica of a friends truck. Its got an `84 GMC cab and interior, a '91 Chevy chassis and drive train, the box from a '55 Chevy, fenders from a Chevy 4x4, a roll pan from a '50 Chevy, resin wheels, tires from a Dodge D50 and a '91 Suburban grill that i made myself.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I just finished this Johan '77 Cadillac DeVille. It's quadruple white, so i named it Archie Bunker.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

I like that, clean looking in all white.


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

avidinha said:


> Had some extra parts so I threw this together.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

avidinha said:


> I just finished this Johan '77 Cadillac DeVille. It's quadruple white, so i named it Archie Bunker.



clean caddy.....

quadruple white?!

white paint,
white guts,
white wheels....
whats the 4th?


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

White top


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys, check it out, i got an article published about me in Scale Lowrider magazine.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: It was a good read too!! You got some SKILLZ!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks! Back at 'cha. That Altezza is sweet!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I built this 76 Eldorado slab style, i hav some swangers i might add later, but for now, here she is.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice work up in here homie!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I just finished this stanced Toyota mini van.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

^ that's sick! I love building those crazy VIP vans.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean build.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I finally finished the carved '48 hearse.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing but bad ass models up in here


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

avidinha said:


> I just finished this stanced Toyota mini van.


Not ur ordinary soccer mom van lol nice ride


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I finished this LeCabriolet.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I finished this one in memory of Patrick "Buggs" Nixon.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I finally got my hands on one of these Silverados from Wal-Mart.


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice! I got one of those too but haven't done anything to it yet...
Love yours! What wheels are those? Custom?


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

texasfinest said:


> Very nice! I got one of those too but haven't done anything to it yet...
> Love yours! What wheels are those? Custom?


Thanks, the wheels are from a Revell uptown Escalade. On the rear wheels i cut the backs off and added them to the outside for a deep look and used pegasus tires.


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Which Pegasus tire?


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

The 23" ones


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

digging this one


avidinha said:


> I finally finished the carved '48 hearse.


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:drama:


----------

